# Political Humor



## Blake Bowden (Sep 4, 2013)

This is funny...

And as Americans, we must ask ourselves: Are we really so different? Must we stereotype those who disagree with us? Do we truly believe that ALL red-state residents are ignorant racist fascist knuckle-dragging NASCAR-obsessed cousin-marrying road-kill-eating tobacco-juice-dribbling gun-fondling religious fanatic rednecks; or that ALL blue-state residents are godless unpatriotic pierced-nose Volvo-driving France-loving left-wing Communist latte-sucking tofu-chomping holistic-wacko neurotic vegan weenie perverts?


----------



## Chillimaru (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol proud red state guy!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 4, 2013)

Ah ......... yeah.  Why do you ask?

:40:


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 4, 2013)

:17:  Me & Hoff- redneck Brothers to the end!  :wink:


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 4, 2013)

There he goes again ...  

:laugh:


----------



## Gibson90kb (Sep 4, 2013)

I have yet to marry my cousin, but that sounds about right for me! Color me red. (Lol) I am a proud -libertarian-.


Kyle Beemer,
Clown Lizard Graphics -Custom work is not out of question!
Pitman 197 F&AM


----------



## rpbrown (Sep 5, 2013)

Red stae redneck here.


----------



## jamestprice (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm a blue state flamin liberal

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 5, 2013)

Watch it guys, Brother jamestprice has a heck of ah college football team to back him up.

Yea must fear the Quack Attack.  Go Gang Green!  :39:


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 5, 2013)

Just wait 'til they play mah Aggies!  :wink:


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 5, 2013)

Aggies!  They'll never get out of Baton Rouge alive!

:39:


----------



## Chillimaru (Sep 5, 2013)

Uh oh, that sounds like a bet to me, Gig Em!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Billy Jones (Sep 6, 2013)

Poor ole Jonny "Kash" will be leaving Oxford Ms w/ his head hanging low but besides that y'all can mark me a redneck as well


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 6, 2013)

That's right.  You boyz is STILL "Johnny Rebs" in my book.  Damn the Bears.

Say.  That was one hell of a game with Vandy last week.  Best of the week in my book.

The devil with politics ... 

Somebody open a new thread where we can all cuss and discuss and insult one another on the subject closest to our hearts ... college football!

:10:


----------



## RedTemplar (Sep 6, 2013)

Is there sich a thang as a red-neck liberal?


----------



## Billy Jones (Sep 7, 2013)

Lol yeah was I went from a heart attack to happier than a pig in mud about 9 times in in 2 mins lol oh and if you look under sports and out door I did a post  last week called HOTTY toddy y'all 


Freemason Connect HD


----------

